

Chumby One for $49.99 (+$5 shipping) - eekfuh
http://www.woot.com/?

======
jonah
Grabbed one. I've been thinking about Chumby as a platform to build a stupid-
simple radio interface for my grandfather. All he needs is a large clock and 4
or 5 clearly labeled radio preset buttons.

------
tectonic
I grabbed one - gonna try to hack it and make a web server. :)

------
eekfuh
Great deal for a new chumby one.

